# لماذا يحاسبنا الله على الفكر؟!



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

حروب الفكر
ان خطايا التى يسقط فيها الانسان  اما ان تكون خطايا الفعل او خطايا الفكر او خطايا اللسان و لذلك لابد ان يحاسب  الانسان نفسه عن اافعاله و افكاره و كلامه 
ولكن السؤال لماذا يحاسبنا الله على  الفكر
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




اولا – لان الخطية قبل ان نرتكبها بالفعل لابد ان نسقط فيها بالفكر و  كأن الله يريد ان يقتلع الخطية من جذورها فى الفكر
ثانيا- لان الافكار الشريرة  تفصلنا عن التامل فى الامور الالهية
ثالثا – هناك بعض الظروف و الاماكن التى لا  تسمح لنا بالسقوط فى الفعل و لذلك يحاول الشيطانان يسقطنا فى الفكر ثم بعد ذلك  يقودنا الى اليأس
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كوكو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## fakhry2010 (18 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل بالفعل انا  بيجلى فكر معزبنى بصراحه فكر نجس وانا مش قابله وكل مايجيلى احاول افكر فى حاجه تانيه لدرجه انى حسيت انى ببعد وحسيت انى نهايتى بسبب الفكر دا وحشه مش عارف اعمل ايه بجد انا يائس ولاكن لى رجاء فى المسيح انه يخلصنى من هزا الفكر *


----------



## happy angel (19 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كوكو موضوع راااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

fakhry2010 قال:


> *كلام جميل بالفعل انا  بيجلى فكر معزبنى بصراحه فكر نجس وانا مش قابله وكل مايجيلى احاول افكر فى حاجه تانيه لدرجه انى حسيت انى ببعد وحسيت انى نهايتى بسبب الفكر دا وحشه مش عارف اعمل ايه بجد انا يائس ولاكن لى رجاء فى المسيح انه يخلصنى من هزا الفكر *



ربنا حنون جدا علينا 

اطلب منه فى صلاه 

صلاه تكون من قلبك 

من اعماق اعماق قلبك 

وثق دائما انوا هيقف جبنك ويساعدك 

ميررررسى على مروورك 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو موضوع راااائع جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميررررسى على مرورك يا هابى ​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amselim (21 مارس 2009)

2 كورنثوس 5:10 هَادِمِينَ ظُنُونًا وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، 


الأسرى هم الأفكار. نأسرها ولا نجعلها حرة طليقة تسرح بنا كيفما تشاء، لكن نأسرها إلى طاعة المسيح

رومية 13:8 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ. 

. لا تفكر يا أخي في الذات، لكن فكّر في المسيح وامتلئ به بقوة الروح القدس، فبكل سهولة تميت أعمال الجسد وتثمر لله وتتمتع بالفرح.


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2009)

لان الافكار الشريرة تفصلنا عن التامل فى الامور الالهية​ 
هذا بيت القصيد
 عندما ننفصل عن التأمل في الامور الالهية 
تضعف الروح
وإذا ضعفت الروح يسهل سقوط الجسد

شكرا يا كوكومان على الموضوع الرائع ​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2009)

fakhry2010 قال:


> *كلام جميل بالفعل انا بيجلى فكر معزبنى بصراحه فكر نجس وانا مش قابله وكل مايجيلى احاول افكر فى حاجه تانيه لدرجه انى حسيت انى ببعد وحسيت انى نهايتى بسبب الفكر دا وحشه مش عارف اعمل ايه بجد انا يائس ولاكن لى رجاء فى المسيح انه يخلصنى من هزا الفكر *


 

خطيئة الفكر اللي منتكلم عليها يا فخري مهياش مجرد الفكر اللي يجينا مهما كان هذا الفكر نجسا.
إنما هي الإستمتاع بالفكر النجس.
ومقاومة الفكر ورفضه مثل ما انت بتقول انك مش قابله هو جهاد روحي وله ثمار روحية.​ 
يعقوب الأصحاح ا العدد 12: *طُوبَى* لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي *يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ،* لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى *يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ»* الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ. 

ومثل ما قال لك الأخ كوكومان 
صلي من أعماق قلبك 
وثق دائما انوا هيقف جبنك ويساعدك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا أمه 

وعلى الاضافه الرائعه
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fakhry2010 (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لكم اخواتى بجد انا حاسس انى ارتحت لما عرتف من كلامكم ان الفكر الى بيجلى دا مش بيبقى خطيه ليا عشان انا مش قابله  لو اتلززت بيه يبقى خطيئه 

شكرا ليكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل بجد
مرسي يااخي كوكومان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

fakhry2010 قال:


> *شكرا لكم اخواتى بجد انا حاسس انى ارتحت لما عرتف من كلامكم ان الفكر الى بيجلى دا مش بيبقى خطيه ليا عشان انا مش قابله  لو اتلززت بيه يبقى خطيئه
> 
> شكرا ليكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



ربنا يكون معاك ديما 

ويفرح قلبك 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد
> مرسي يااخي كوكومان​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنوته

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مارس 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مورا ​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 مارس 2009)

_شكرا يا مان_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا تونى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 مارس 2009)

*معلومه جميله يا كوكو ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

